# HELP - What is my car worth? is it rare? SSS Attesa Ltd



## Johntae (Mar 9, 2018)

Hi all,

Haven't used any type of forum in a very long time, however, I seem to not be able to find a whole lot of information on my car. There seems to be a few threads here and there throughout the internet but nothing with specifics on production amount etc

I currently own a 1992 Nissan Bluebird SSS Attesa Ltd 

It is completely factory, with an SR20DET (_red top_), and a sports muffler.

I am aware there are many U13's (Altimas / Bluebirds), however, I was looking to see if anyone knows how many U13 Attesa turbos were produced? I obtained mine fairly cheap locally from a Nissan collector and I do plan on keeping it as it's an absolute dream to drive, the steering feel is amazing and of course putting that power to all wheels it picks up to speed nicely. 

However, for future reference, I just want to know what it is worth? there is one other for sale on Trademe (New Zealand Auction site) for $2,500 NZD, and I obtained mine for $2,000 NZD, so they don't seem to have a huge market of people looking for them. Though I thought maybe internationally they may be a bit more valuable.

I can't seem to find a ton of information on them or reviews other than other models such as the KA24 Altima's and the SR20DE FWD's, did they produce many of the SSS Attesa Ltd's ? 

I will upload pictures soon. 

Thank you,


----------



## Johntae (Mar 9, 2018)

*hagggddd*

Bumpbump bump:nerd:


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Lets put it this way, it is probably worth less than the cost of shipping it to North America. Basically, its worth what you can sell it for. Just enjoy it and see what the future holds.


----------

